# Cobalt bottom embossed



## deepwoods (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi folks. I'd like some info, if anyone has any, about a nice poison that I dug the other   day and promptly broke on front step. Cobalt, rectangular, 3 1/4", with raised vertical    lines, vertically embossed "Poison" on one side, and embossed E.S.& S on the bottom - the top has a double collar and the bottle is b.i.m.  Thanks.


----------



## madman (Jun 13, 2005)

woops sorry you broke it!! you must take care with the poisons!! they are hard to find, heres the info i found!!  evens & sell co. 1873  1877   lol ive broke some cool stuff to mike


----------

